
6GHz RISC-V core from Western digital - childintime
https://wccftech.com/western-digital-shows-two-new-swerv-risc-v-cores-for-microcontrollers/
======
nabla9
6.3 MHz, not GHz.

~~~
johndoe0815
Neither - the original article at
[https://www.westerndigital.com/company/innovations/risc-v](https://www.westerndigital.com/company/innovations/risc-v)
mentions relative performance in Coremarks/MHz as 4.9 and 6.3, respectively.
Giving a maximum operating frequency for a HDL description (which is what was
made available) doesn't make much sense.

